# Manhattan Club



## fwd1 (Feb 20, 2006)

We will be at the Manhattan Club next week.  Does anyone know if there is washing machines in the bldg.  If not what would the closest place we could do laundry?
Thank you 
Florine


----------



## decolady424 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi!
We are at the MC right now!  I don't think there are any laundry facilities in the building, but I will ask next time I am downstairs.  Anyone else have any questions????  The cold weather is finally breaking, hopefully the rest of the week won't be so cold.
We are in a studio unit, but I asked for the largest one.  The studios all have different configurations.  The one we have is on the end of the building, and has 3 windows.  Very nice in the morning!  
Got some great deals on tickets on www.theatermania.com.  Going to the Improv tonight and Rent tomorrow night.  Bought a GC on www.restaurant.com for Mars 2112, you have to go there if you have kids.  
Also got some tix for TV shows, going to GMA, The Colbert Report and The Daily Show.
Post any questions, I will check back periodically.
Deb


----------



## fwd1 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you Deb for the info.  Will be looking forward to any info you can find.
Florine


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 20, 2006)

Deb: We are checking in there April 7.  Can you ask at the front desk if we can reserve a larger studio by calling them.  If so, how soon in advance.  Also, we are coming from Hilton stay and want to leave our luggage there at MC early and tour while we wait until 4pm check-in.  Can you ask how early we can do that.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2006)

*Try calling MC*



			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> Deb: We are checking in there April 7.  Can you ask at the front desk if we can reserve a larger studio by calling them.  If so, how soon in advance.  Also, we are coming from Hilton stay and want to leave our luggage there at MC early and tour while we wait until 4pm check-in.  Can you ask how early we can do that.  Thank you so much.




When I call them with questions about my future stay... they have been very helpful


----------



## decolady424 (Feb 21, 2006)

Florine,
There are no laundry facilities on the premises.  The nearest laundromat is at 55th St. and 9th Ave.
CathyB, we left our luggage with the bell captain at about 1PM and got into our room about 3:30PM.  I'm sure you can do this even earlier than that.  
I called ahead on Tuesday before check-in, it is of no use to call any earlier as they won't have you in the computer yet.  If you ask for an upgrade to a larger room, (from a studio to a 1BR) they say that it will cost you $75 per night, if a 1BR is available.  You can ask for one of the larger studios, though, or a nice view and they will enter your requests into the computer.  It is up to the front desk what they assign you.
I will check back later for any other questions!!

Deb


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 22, 2006)

My wife and I will be at the MC from February 24 to March 3, then onto to the Affinia Manhattan from March 3 to March 6 to finish off the weekend.


----------



## SBK (Feb 22, 2006)

Decolady424 --

How far in advance did you have to reserve the Colbert Report and the Daily Show?  What time do they actuallly tape the shows -- can you do both in one day?

I will check the Comedy Central site also, but I would be interested in your experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 22, 2006)

What is Affinia Manhattan?  Thank you for the answers to my earlier questions!


----------



## fwd1 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks again Deb for the info you posted about the Manhattan Club.  We leave in a couple of days and I cannot wait.
Florine


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Affinia Manhattan*

Cathy,

Affinia Manhattan is an affiliate hotel with the Royal Holiday Club (RHC).

It is located at 371 Seventh Avenue, NYC, NY 10001.

You can find reviews on TripAdvisor.com


Richard


----------



## decolady424 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Susan,

I requested tickets soon after I reserved the MC.  All requests are done by email.  You can go as stand by, but there is no guarantee.  The Colbert Report tapes at around 7PM, but you have to get in line at 5PM.  (I just went to that show tonight!)  The Daily Show tapes about an hour earlier, and you have to get in line at 4PM.  I didn't get tickets from The Daily Show, but I called last Friday (as instructed on their web site) and I was able to get tix for tomorrow night's show.

We also got into The Tony Danza show this morning, went as stand by and got right in.  Be there by 8AM.

GOOD LUCK!
Deb


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Deb I'm staying there in a month. Is there dish soap liquid and electric soap in the rooms or do I have to bring them? I have a Mars 2112 certificate too. I'll try to call the Tuesday before. Did you just ask for a larger room or one with a view too? How much different is the the larger studio? Do any have king size beds?  Let me know how Rent was too. We have tickets for Lestat and I'm thinking about Rent too. We saw the movie. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SBK (Feb 23, 2006)

Deb -- thanks for the info.


----------



## decolady424 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Candace,

Sorry it took so long to answer, but I have been shopping my a** off!!

Anyway, there is a soap dispenser next to the kitchen sink which I believe contains dishwasing liquid.  There is also one packet of dishwasher soap in the cabinet, but each day the maid runs (and loads) the dishwasher for you so I have not had to use it.

I requested a larger unit.  It doesn't have as nice a view as a 1BR has, but there are 3 windows.  The bed is only queen size.  It is long, with the bed at one end, then the sofa, then the kitchen, then the bathroom.

Rent was excellent, but since I have never been to any other Broadway shows I really don't have anything to compare it to.  The performances blew me away!  I was able to get discount tix at www.theatermania.com.  If you like comedy, try to get to the National Comedy Theater.  I found this on www.theatermania.com.  It is not expensive and is family friendly.  Very funny show!!  It is like Whose Line Is It Anyway.

Well, unfortunately I am leaving this wonderful place in the morning.  I sure hope I get to come back again someday.  

One more note:  Don't be afraid to use the subways and buses, once you learn how to read a map you can get anywhere in the city with one Metrocard.  The unlimited use card for 7 days is only $24, and believe me, I used it constantly this week!!  Check out the MTA website for more info.

Happy trails to you all!!

Deb


----------



## Avery (Feb 25, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Deb I'm staying there in a month. Is there dish soap liquid and electric soap in the rooms or do I have to bring them? I have a Mars 2112 certificate too. I'll try to call the Tuesday before. Did you just ask for a larger room or one with a view too? How much different is the the larger studio? Do any have king size beds?  Let me know how Rent was too. We have tickets for Lestat and I'm thinking about Rent too. We saw the movie. Thanks for your help.



Candace,

I think you'll be there around the same time we will, but please let us know how you like LeStat, I have been tempted but have gotten "overticketed" lately... still, I loved the early Vampire series (didn't care for them after the third, though), and the Elton John/Tim Rice combo is surely tempting...

tia
Avery
(still in Park City, still LOTS of snow!!)


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 25, 2006)

Deb- Thanks for the info. I'll check the transportation out.

Avery-Will do. We are going the first preview week. They were running a special for $65. The reviews weren't the best in LA despite the sold out shows and Elton John had to come and re*vamp * some songs which caused them to cancel the first few preview weeks.


----------

